# What sites have low minimums for labels/hangtags?



## T-Styles (Oct 3, 2006)

lowest i've seen is 250 minimum. anyone know anywhere lower?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

That seems pretty low. I don't think I've seen lower than that.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Tags should be cheaper enough that one can get ~250 and just keep them and use them as you need them. If you need less, you'll probably have to make them yourself; e.g. use business card blanks to make hangtags out for for example.


----------

